# a/c compressor noise??!



## se7enty7 (Jun 18, 2002)

my a/c compressor makes a .. almost a short short squeeling noise when the ac clutch engages.

is there anything i need to do or worry about?


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

I'd worry about it!It means the clutch is failing or is not being disengaged.Try replacing the high pressure switch ,or look and see if the front crank seal is squirting oil into the clutch.If you must repalce it, it could be pricey. I was quoted $300 for the clutch alone(not inc. labor) for my Frontier pickup.


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2003)

Either your A/C clutch is failing, or the compressor itself is binding causing the clutch to slip. You need to remove the belt on the compressor and attempt to rotate the compressor main shaft by hand. If there is no perceptable binding, then check to make sure you are getting full battery voltage to the clutch coil before replacing the clutch itself.



se7enty7 said:


> *my a/c compressor makes a .. almost a short squeeling noise when the ac clutch engages.
> 
> is there anything i need to do or worry about? *


----------

